# dalivit drops and yellow and black stools ~ is this normal?



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi,


I have been giving me 9 week old son Dalivit drops due to the fact he was slightly prem. He also suffers from reflux so takes Gavascon and has colic so is on the cow and gate comfort. He passed a hard green poo yesterday and today a yellow and black one? Is this normal


Thank you
Kelly and baby Max
xx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sounds pretty normal to me, be aware on constipation on the stuff he is on x


----------

